# I need color ideas



## One.slow.hatch (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi guys, I just recently bought a 2017 cruze hatchback and wanna wrap it to protect the paint and give it a more appealing look. After some research and talking to friends in the field I've decided to go with cheetah wraps. I'm stuck on color and wanna see if any of you have done any cool colors. So if you have post them up. Looking for some inspiration.


----------



## scratchpaddy (May 6, 2018)

I didn't realize you were talking about a company at first. I thought you meant something like:










The Black Rose on their website looks pretty slick. Says it's not available right now, though. I would go with something gloss, personally. Whenever I see a car wrapped in satin or matte, my first thought is Plasti Dip.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Wasn’t there but as I recall there was a ‘favorite’ at the 2017 Lordstown meet. 

For lack of a better name the wrap color was referred to as “Chameleon” because it radically changed color at different angles.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-...-discussion/201418-lordstown-2017-photos.html









Photo credit to @BrightParrot


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

​


----------

